# Aftermarket mk1 tt key fob



## Rogue1992 (Jun 2, 2019)

Hey all,

I've got an aftermarket key fob blank for the mk1 tt, just swapped over the internals and had the blank key cut to match the original.

Car was starting fine when I used the old metal key with the new fob but since cutting the new metal key - the car starts then cuts out with the yellow alert on dash with the car and key error.

Do I need to get the key recoded?

Didn't think I would as it was a simple migration of internals into the fob and cut of a metal blank.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, You need to transfer the immobiliser capsule over from the original fob.
Hoggy.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

This part









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue1992 (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks for fast reply - is it whole plastic bit needs to go over?

That's the bit I was trying to replace- really old and worn and slides off the fob all the time.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

That has a chip inside

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, There is a small glass capsule inside that has to be removed. (easily broken) Use solvent to soften the plastic.
Hoggy.


----------



## Rogue1992 (Jun 2, 2019)

Cheers - will give it a go


----------



## vertuphone (Jun 14, 2019)

easy to exchange... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

This part only. The rest you can keep new
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue1992 (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks for all the assistance, watched a YouTube vid on it and was able to transfer the RFID capsule out using some light solvent and a dental pick.
All new key fob and complete transfer of all internals achieved.
Saving I guesss a few hundred by not going to Audi. Very happy


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Yep. That is exactly what I did. 
£3.49 for a complete carcass, swap internals









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

